
Why Alien Life Will Be Robotic - ernesto95
http://nautil.us/issue/29/scaling/why-alien-life-will-be-robotic
======
tfandango
This seems obvious to me. Humans are not very durable. Most of the complexity
of space travel is derived from trying to keep squishy fragile humans alive,
and even then they die of old age before they can get anywhere outside the
local system anyway. We already know sending robots is much easier, cheaper,
and sustainable. A sufficiently advanced machine and software could
repair/improve have no concerns about an 1000 year trip.

------
swagv
I'm easily convinced by the premise

